# New archer looking for tips.



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello All,
I never took archery seriously until this year. I ended up shooting my diamond infinite edge pro to the breaking point. I decided to go all in and upgrade to a bow my size. I'm 6'4" with a 6'7" arm span. I think I'm at 32" draw now. Any tips or advice would be appreciated. 

I'm not 100% sure how to upload a good enough quality video. Please let me know if I should post videos another way.






Thank you,









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kansasboy91 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like you got a decent bow there! I personally learned to shoot from the school of nock. But, just have fun and relax, I didn’t realize how much just being tense or worked up effects a shot. Being loose and patient goes a long way.


----------



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you. I have watched his videos. There is so much good information out on basic archery right now. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireshot13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking good! When I moved to a thumb release is when I was able to get more consistent. That may have just been me though. Im no expert.


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

I’d say your off to a great start!! Couple tips for you would be. 
1. Shoulders over hips
2. Front shoulder down
3. Rear elbow level

Most importantly check out Nock On school of nock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

Fireshot13 said:


> Looking good! When I moved to a thumb release is when I was able to get more consistent. That may have just been me though. Im no expert.


Thank you, I was going to try to make the jump to a hinge style release this winter. I don't want to change anything too much before hunting season. What are you using for a thumb release?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

jrbenoit said:


> I’d say your off to a great start!! Couple tips for you would be.
> 1. Shoulders over hips
> 2. Front shoulder down
> 3. Rear elbow level
> ...


Thank you. I will watch them again. Appreciate the response 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0HnoNotAgain256 (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks like your front hip is a little forward and your lead shoulder is high?!


----------



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

0HnoNotAgain256 said:


> Looks like your front hip is a little forward and your lead shoulder is high?!


Thank you, my hips don't look like they are centered over my feet. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireshot13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yutyut03 said:


> Thank you, I was going to try to make the jump to a hinge style release this winter. I don't want to change anything too much before hunting season. What are you using for a thumb release?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I use the nock 2 it and love it. Thinking about possibly getting the silverback and giving that a shot


----------



## ehale (Aug 31, 2021)

I am also a new archer (to compound). I'm already learning a lot here. Can I continue this thread with questions of my own or should I start my own? thanks


----------



## Yutyut03 (Jul 23, 2021)

If you think we can keep this thread going and gather more information go for it. I'm just here to learn as much as possible. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

